

Turn your mobile device into a wireless mouse and keyboard.  - brogan
http://www.remotemouse.net/

======
mschuster91
Oh noes, please not yet another kind of client/server based remote control.

What would be REALLY cool is to make an app which does this using the standard
Bluetooth HID profiles, so no setup is needed clientside.

